# Cracking the Nut



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

The hobby shop that I work at has a USA Trains GP-7 that has had a Soundtraxx Sierra sound system installed and the battery has gone dead and I need to replace it. So how does one crack the shell on this critter? I tried the little screws that I thought held the body on from underneath but when I removed them the body still seemed secure.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

10 or 12 long screws, 4 short (ends of battery boxes under cab), remove the fuel tank first. 
The shells do stick. 

Oil the threads with plastic compatible oil before re-installing. 
You don't get many "dry fits" without pulling the threads out of the plastic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Disassembly instructions halfway down the page. I use armorall on the threads, it works also. It seems to make the plastic more pliable. Heed TOC's warning on dry fits.


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-267* 


Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I cracked a nut once, I was less than happy that day for sure..........


----------

